# 45th Annual Pensacola International Billfish Tournament



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Registration is available online at http://www.pbgfc.com/international-billfish/international-tournament-registration/

Captain's Meeting on Wednesday, June 29th at Sanders Beach Community Center. You may register at the Captains Meeting. Departure Thursday, June 30th at 4PM. 

What set's the 45th Annual Pensacola International Billfish Tournament Apart!

1. Nominal Entry Fee of $1,300 (4 anglers)
2. Captains Meeting Wednesday evening June 29th with Departure Thursday June 30th. You may leave designated passes at 4:00 PM (daylight!!!) on Thursday. You can drink and be merry at the Captains meeting with no pressure to leave at night. Everyone involved can have fun! 
3. $54,000 in cash and prizes all based on reasonable 50 boat participation. The list of cash and prizes are listed below so there are no surprises. There are other prizes not included in the list that will be given away as door prizes!
4. A sit down steak dinner will be provided at the Captain's meeting located at Sanders Beach Corrine Jones Community Center. 
5. First 50 boats will receive an Engel dry box/cooler as ditty bag along with tournament shirts, hats, and other cool swag. 
6. Optional Cash Awards to increase total payout potential. 
7. Live Scoring via Catch Stat! Teams will be able to determine their position immediately! No need to request photographs of the leader-board or continually ask tournament officials for updates. 
8. Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club, Inc. is a not for profit club which utilizes funds derived from this event to support several charities and organizations including The Billifsh Foundation, CCA Florida, University of Southern Mississippi Gulf Coast Research Laboratory, Navy Marine Relief Society, and Capstone Learning Academy to name a few. 
9. The ability to associate with some of the finest fisherman on the Gulf Coast and experience the Tradition!

Cash and Prize List! $54,000 in cash and prizes *
Tournament Champion Category
1st Place (Total Value = $11,375)
•	$5,000 Cash *
•	Release Marine All Teak Step Box with International Custom Inlay (retail value $2,000)
•	Free Entry into Mobile Big Game Fishing Club’s Labor Day Tournament (retail value $1,000)
•	Citizen Limited Edition Perpetual Chrono Watch (retail value $830)
•	Black Bart Tournament Blue Marlin Lure Pack Rigged (retail value $570)
•	1st Edition Tales of the Gladiator (retail value $495)
•	Framed Metal Art by Tobbe Byrd (retail value $450)
•	Better Built Crossover Tool Box (retail value $330)
•	Annual subscription to Hilton’s Offshore (retail value $299)
•	Small Custom Dredge (retail value $250)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	TBF Tag Stick

2nd Place (Total Value = $4,425)
•	$2,000 Cash*
•	Satellite Phone provided by Georges Marine Electronics (Retail value $750)
•	Custom Made to order 50lb class rod from Rod Room (Retail value $450)
•	Black Bart Small Billfish Pack Rigged (retail value $408.50)
•	Annual subscription to Hilton’s Offshore (retail value $299)
•	Small Custom Dredge (retail value $250)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	Release Marine License Plate Holder
•	TBF Tumbler Set
•	TBF Tag Stick

3rd Place (Total Value = $3,180)
•	$1,000 Cash*
•	Shimano Tiagra 50 Wide Combo (retail value $900)
•	Black Bart Small Billfish Lure Pack Rigged (retail value $408.50)
•	Yeti Hopper (retail value $340)
•	Annual subscription to Hilton’s Offshore (retail value $299)
•	TBF Signature Jacket (retail value $105)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	TBF Tag Stick

Big Blue Award (Total Value = $5,419)
•	$5,000 Cash
•	J&M Tackle Best of Gulf Marlin Lure Pack Rigged (Retail Value $419)

Top Small Boat (Total Value = $6,669)
•	$5,000 Cash Guaranteed
•	Boat Detail by Jolly Roger’s Marine Services (Retail value $850)
•	Satellite Phone provided by Georges Marine Electronics (Retail value $750)
•	Atfco Max Force Shoulder Harness (retail $69)

Top Lady Angler (Total Value = $450)
•	Tory Burch Watch (retail value $395) 
•	TBF Wine Glass Set and bottle of Pinot

Top Junior Angler (Total Value = $550)
•	Luminox 3059 Evo Navy Seal Colormark Watch (retail value $275) 
•	Costa Del Mar Sunglasses (retail value $199)
•	Costa Del Mar Duffle Bag (retail value $49.99)
•	DVD/Book Sport fishing

Top Club Boat (Total Value = $850)
•	Shimano Talica 25 Combo (retail value $750)
•	TBF Humidor

Friday Top Boat (Total Value = $2,900)
•	$2,500 Cash Guaranteed
•	Fathom Blue Water Pre-Rigged Lure Pack (retail value $354)
•	Costa Del Mar Duffle Bag (retail value $49)

Tuna Division
1st Place (Total Value = $3,050)
•	$1,500 Cash*
•	Bayou Classic 4-gallon stainless steel fryer (retail value $379)
•	Black Bart Tuna/Dolphin Lure Pack Rigged (retail value $355)
•	Daws Better Built Crossover Tool Box (retail value $330)
•	Costa del Mar Sunglasses (retail value $200)
•	1 Case Baitmaster Medium Ballyhoo (retail value $180)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	Costa del Mar Hat
•	Taylor Tuna Flag

2nd Place (Total Value = $1,580)
•	$1,000 Cash*
•	Costa del Mar Sunglasses (retail value $200)
•	Squid Nation Flippy Floppy (retail value $99)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	Aftco Max Force Shoulder Harness (retail value $69)
•	Aftco Bluewater Fever Release Gloves (retail value $39)
•	Momoi Hi-*‐Catch 300lb leader (retail value $29)
•	Costa del Mar Hat
•	Dexter Sani Safe Fillet Knife
•	Billfish Release Knife

3rd Place (Total Value = $970)
•	$500 Cash*
•	Costa del Mar Sunglasses (retail value $200)
•	Squid Nation Flippy Floppy (retail value $99)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	Aftco Bluewater Fever Release Gloves (retail value $39)
•	Costa del Mar Hat
•	Islander Junior Lure
•	Billfish Release Knife

Dolphin
1st Place (Total Value = $3,050)
•	$1,500 Cash*
•	Bayou Classic 4-*‐gallon stainless steel fryer (retail value $379)
•	Black Bart Tuna/Dolphin Lure Pack Rigged (retail value $355)
•	Daws Better Built Chest Tool Box (retail value $330)
•	Costal del Mar Sunglasses (retail value $200)
•	1 Case Baitmaster Medium Ballyhoo (retail value $180)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	Costa del Mar Hat
•	Taylor Dolphin Flag

2nd Place (Total Value = $1,600)
•	$1,000 Cash*
•	Moldcraft Rigged Lure Pack (retail value $200)
•	Costa del Mar Sunglasses (retail value $200)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	Aftco Bluewater Fever Release Gloves (retail value $39)
•	Momoi Hi-*‐Catch 300lb Leader (retail value $29)
•	Costa del Mar Hat
•	Dexter Sani Safe Fillet Knife
•	Billfish Release Knife

3rd Place (Total Value = $970)
•	$500 Cash*
•	Costa del Mar Sunglasses (retail value $200)
•	Squid Nation Flippy Floppy (retail value $99)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	Aftco Bluewater Fever Release Gloves (retail value $39)
•	Costa del Mar Hat
•	Islander Junior Lure
•	Billfish Release Knife

Wahoo Division
1st Place (Total Value = $3,080)
•	$1,500 Cash*
•	Bayou Classic 4-*‐gallon stainless steel fryer (retail value $379)
•	Black Bart Wahoo Rigged Lure Pack (retail value $387)
•	Daws Better Built Chest Tool Box (retail value $330)
•	Costa del Mar Sunglasses (retail value $200)
•	1 Case Baitmaster Medium Ballyhoo (retail value $180)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	Costa del Mar Hat
•	Taylor Wahoo Flag

2nd Place (Total Value = $1,580)
•	$1,000 Cash*
•	Moldcraft Rigged Lure Pack (retail value $200)
•	Costa del Mar Sunglasses (retail value $200)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	Aftco Bluewater Fever Release Gloves (retail value $39)
•	Momoi Hi-*‐Catch 300-*‐lb Leader ($29)
•	Costa del Mar Hat
•	Dexter Sani Safe Fillet Knife
•	Billfish Release Knife

3rd Place (Total Value = $970)
•	$500 Cash*
•	Costa del Mar Sunglasses (retail value $200)
•	Squid Nation Flippy Floppy (retail value $99)
•	1 Year subscription to Fish Track (retail value $79.99)
•	Aftco Bluewater Fever Release Gloves (retail value $39)
•	Costa del Mar Hat
•	Islander Junior Lure
•	Billfish Release Knife

Swordfish
1st Place (Total Value = $1,100)
•	Custom broadbill provided by Dan Mathews (retail value $900)
•	LED Hydroglow Light ($199) 2nd Place
•	4’ Hydroglow Light (retail value $230) 3rd Place
•	J&M Tackle Swordfish Kit (retail value $149)

*Based on 50 boat participation and not including optional cash awards


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I looked, and maybe I missed it, but where and when is the weigh in?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Found it on Facebook:

FRIDAY July 1ST – Scales open at 5:00 pm and close at 8:00 pm at Palafox Pier Marina, Downtown Pensacola

SATURDAY, JULY 2ND – Scales open at 3:00 pm at Palafox Pier Marina, Downtown Pensacola, FL.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm in for sure..


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I'm in for sure..


Can't wait to hear the report good luck Mr keith


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Anything big come in tonight? I want to try to take the kids down there tomorrow night.


----------

